# $400.00 deer!



## FloridaRambo (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep!

 finally  I've done it!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats on a nice one!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, that one looks fine there on the wall.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Great deer!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Stumper (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## maughdr (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice buck, looks great


----------



## DawgMedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Looking Woodie Drake too!


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice one. Congrats


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely makes the pink wall look better too.


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 1, 2013)

I told my wife i would never spend the money to mount a deer. But the more i see them the tmore im changing my mind. Great mount.


----------



## Pat Tria (Feb 2, 2013)

cledus84 said:


> I told my wife i would never spend the money to mount a deer. But the more i see them the tmore im changing my mind. Great mount.



Good choice....That's why they call 'em "wall hangers"
Very nice deer


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats on a great deer


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Feb 2, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Definitely makes the pink wall look better too.



I was starting to think I was the only one that noticed.  A little too much estrogen in the man cave....


----------



## Brianf (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice buck and there is nothing wrong with pink walls, if SHE wants it that way.


----------



## jpatton (Feb 14, 2013)

very nice


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 14, 2013)

nice


----------

